# Satzzeichen aus String entfernen



## chriss_2oo4 (3. Jun 2008)

Hi,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit alle Satzzeichen aus einem String zu entfernen, so dass ich hinterher nur noch Buchstaben, Zahlen und Whitespaces in meinem String habe?

Also das ich mit String.replace("?", ""); einzelne Zeichen entfernen kann ist mir bewusst, jedoch würde ich einen halben Tag damit verbringen solche Ersetzungen zu schreiben und hätte hinterher trozdem noch ein paar vergessen.

Lg Chriss


----------



## Linuxhippy (3. Jun 2008)

naja, spezielle Anforderungen verlangen nach speziellen Lösungen - in dem Fall kommst du wohl kaum drum rum dass du die zeichen angibst die du nicht haben willst.

Btw. java kann auch regular expressions, das dürfte für deine Aufgabe wesentlich geeigneter sind (musst dann auch nicht pro ersetzung einen neuen String "verschwenden").

lg Clemens


----------



## SlaterB (3. Jun 2008)

alternativ könntest du einen halben Tag bzw. ein paar Minuten die Anleitung lesen:
http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/java/util/regex/Pattern.html

da gibts paar vorgefertigte Zeichenmengen, vielleicht treffen die deine Anforderungen


----------



## chriss_2oo4 (3. Jun 2008)

Hi,

erstmal danke für eure Antworten!

Aber mit diesen Pattern (Regular Expressions) kann ich doch nur prüfen ob ein String irgendwelche Zeichen oder Zeichenfolgen enthält (match) und nicht irgendwelche Zeichen entfernen?

Lg Chriss


----------



## musiKk (3. Jun 2008)

Nicht nur: http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/java/lang/String.html#replaceAll(java.lang.String, java.lang.String)

(Wie auch immer man diesen Link ordentlich klickbar macht... -Tag geht damit auch nicht)


----------



## Gast (3. Jun 2008)

kannst ja mal versuchen, ob dir die posix character class \p{Punct} reicht.


```
String ohne = mit.replaceAll( "\\p{Punct}", "" );
```


----------



## chriss_2oo4 (3. Jun 2008)

Super! Vielen Dank!

Hat einwandfrei geklappt!

Falls jemand das selbe Problem haben sollte:


```
myString = myString.replaceAll("[^a-zA-Z 0-9]", "");
```

Lg Chriss


----------

